# RealHotStuff.hk updating Flashcarts?



## Arizato (Oct 13, 2013)

I've decided to get myself a Supercard DSTWO and I plan on ordering from RealHotStuff.hk. Do they update their flashcarts to work with the latest firmware?

I am on a 4.5 3DS right now and I don't own a DS anymore since mine broke down. Will the cart I buy from RealHotStuff work on my firmware or do I have to update it using a DS? Does anyone know if RealHotStuff updates the cart before they send it to you like some other stores do?


----------



## CalebW (Nov 8, 2013)

They should update it for you.


----------

